

Ask HN: Where can I find a good tl;dr of the different open source licenses? - txsl

I'm trying to figure out what license to put on some of my projects, but so far all of the pages I've read are too long and complicated for my (student) brain to understand!
======
dangrossman
<http://www.tldrlegal.com/>

~~~
yousif_s
Very helpful. Thanks! Any thoughts on how accurate the descriptions are.

------
royalsporks
I have used <http://www.tldrlegal.com/compare> and found their descriptions
quite accurate.

